# WWE/Pro Wrestling fans



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

+I know I will get bashed for including this in the sports section , but are there any fans of pro wrestling here? I've been a fan since 2002 and follow TNA, WWE and ROH although I've been late on the past couple episodes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I watch it when there is someone good looking on there or for the uh, "entertainment" segments. Also, I like a lot of the wrestling theme songs.

You like CM Punk?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I used to watch it, but now I'll just tune in every once in a while. Like last Monday, I watched since I heard about Jerry Lawler. That's pretty sad.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

The last time I watched it was in 2002


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I love pro wrestling. For whatever reason it's very unpopular. I just see it as the ultimate performance art. It's a fun combination of theater and athletics. I watch WWE but I'm partial to the indie stuff.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Many people likes attitude era of WWE. That is indeed right.It was the good era of wrestling. I am not a fan of WWE but i have few favorite wrestlers.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

shyvr6 said:


> I used to watch it, but now I'll just tune in every once in a while. Like last Monday, I watched since I heard about Jerry Lawler. That's pretty sad.


^ I hadn't heard about what happened. He could have died! I guess if you're going to have a heart attack, a sports arena during a live event is a pretty good place to do it, with an ambulance and doctors already on site. I hope he'll be OK. Holy cow, I can't believe he's 62!

To the OP - YES, I was a big fan of the 1987-1992 era especially, and from around 1997-2001, with 1993-1996 being 'OK' years. I haven't watched pro wrestling regularly since then, except for a few shows here and there.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

The Jerry Lawler thing was pretty awful. I was shocked when I heard.

I haven't followed much since school started. But even before then I wasn't following as much as I used to.

Honestly if it wasn't for CM Punk getting as big as he got a year ago, I don't think I'd care about WWE. It's just plain awful to see now.

Don't get me wrong it's okay here and there. Like when Rock came back (I honestly marked out when I saw that match with Cena). And when Brock Lesnar returned along with Heyman I got interested, and Ziggler impresses me but other than that it's unbearable.

Orton bores me, Sheamus just plain sucks, Del Rio is annoying, and don't get me started on Cena. 

The WWE is a joke today, it seems they're more concerned about trending on twitter, and putting on good acting rather than focusing on what the actual WWE product is... WRESTLING! And the fact that they're focused on entertaining rather than wrestling just makes me dislike the product.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

ufc said:


> The Jerry Lawler thing was pretty awful. I was shocked when I heard.
> 
> I haven't followed much since school started. But even before then I wasn't following as much as I used to.
> 
> ...


This is why I watch TNA. The presentation may be poor, but the quality of wrestling is 10x better.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

LowKey said:


> I love pro wrestling. For whatever reason it's very unpopular. I just see it as the ultimate performance art. It's a fun combination of theater and athletics. I watch WWE but I'm partial to the indie stuff.


Indeed, Scott Steiner is the greatest performer of our time.


----------



## Howlett (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes absolutely I was about 7 years old when the attitude era in WWE had started and vaguely remember it. Just recently I have been watching the matches and promos of that era and am completely loving it. Stone Cold Steve Austin is my friggen hero as of right now. Being a 7 year old kid at the time of his popularity I could not identify with nor understand what he was about, but now being a 22 year old guy I can completely relate and he is a big source of inspiration for me. His no nonsense, hard working, and *** kicking demeanor are all qualities that I myself aspire to have.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> This is why I watch TNA. The presentation may be poor, but the quality of wrestling is 10x better.


I agree. They seem to have alot more high flying moves than WWE these days. probably due to safety reasons.



CowboyBebop said:


> Indeed, Scott Steiner is the greatest performer of our time.


Yup. If you saw him during the NWA/WCW era he actually was a pretty technical wrestler as well. Very innovative grappling and suplexes.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

CowboyBebop said:


> Indeed, Scott Steiner is the greatest performer of our time.


lol. Definitely! How can you not love that guy?

And like Burrito said, he's pretty damn good in the ring, or at least he was.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> This is why I watch TNA. The presentation may be poor, but the quality of wrestling is 10x better.


Yea they really seem to have stepped it up in recent months. I haven't watched them in a while though. I never seem to have the time. But when I do, it looks much better.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

ufc said:


> Yea they really seem to have stepped it up in recent months. I haven't watched them in a while though. I never seem to have the time. But when I do, it looks much better.


TNA is more entertaining, because the WWE is not allowed to push the boundaries. TNA still can, to an extent, because they're so much smaller and insignificant to the corporate world.

The WWE went "downhill" when Eddie Guerrero died and then Chris Benoit's murder-suicide. After that, the entire mainstream world jumped on the WWE for "creating" killers and drug abusers, for showing too much sex, and making too many high-risk stunts. Heck, chair shots are not even allowed in the WWE anymore.

What there is in the WWE today is the extent of what can be tolerated by the sensors these days. And because of all those disasters and tragedies that happened in the past (which are just way too many to mention), even the more independent places like TNA or ROH will never step it up to the extent that pro wrestling had around 2000-2004.

I've been a wrestling fan ever since I came to Canada in 1987. The first PPV I saw was Wrestlemania 4, and my favourite era is still from 1988-1992, again, before the government stepped in, investigated the WWE (which made McMahon get rid of Hulk Hogan, the British Bulldog, The Ultimate Warrior, etc) and forced them to implement drug testing--which also made McMahon coin the term "pre-scripted" and "sports entertainment" to the masses.

But 1997-2001 was also excellent.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

WWE fan here.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Micronian said:


> TNA is more entertaining, because the WWE is not allowed to push the boundaries. TNA still can, to an extent, because they're so much smaller and insignificant to the corporate world.
> 
> The WWE went "downhill" when Eddie Guerrero died and then Chris Benoit's murder-suicide. After that, the entire mainstream world jumped on the WWE for "creating" killers and drug abusers, for showing too much sex, and making too many high-risk stunts. Heck, chair shots are not even allowed in the WWE anymore.
> 
> ...


Yea you are absolutely right. I always felt the same way after Eddie died, the Benoit incident just opened the wound even more.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I used to watch it quite a bit, but these days I just can't be bothered. I still keep an eye on what's going on and hit up youtube if I see anything interesting happening but that's getting more and more rare each week.



ufc said:


> The WWE is a joke today, it seems they're more concerned about trending on twitter, and putting on good acting rather than focusing on what the actual WWE product is... WRESTLING! And the fact that they're focused on entertaining rather than wrestling just makes me dislike the product.


The annoying thing is the roster they have now would be pretty exceptional if half the guys were given the time and opportunity to actually wrestle. From Bryan, Ziggler, Cesaro, Swagger to never used guys like Kidd, Yoshi, Barreta.. I could list more and more, there's so much talent there. Even if they were given time to wrestle it'd still be pretty uninteresting without giving them time to actually develop personalities (Ok, Bryan is getting that so kudos there) with no reason to care about these guys. It's what puts me off a lot of the indy guys. They're fun to watch but there's little reason for me to care, outside of a few exceptions.
Plus why support them? With WWE's goldfish booking if you become a fan of a guy he might get pushed for two weeks then buried and fired. They sure like going out of their way to kill any interest in interesting guys. I do enjoy seeing Damien Sandow and Ryback (shhh! he's a fun destroyer!) right now but how long until they get forgotten about and ruined too?


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been a fan of wrestling for a good 12 or 13 years. I still try to keep updated on what is taking place but certain gaping flaws mar what enjoyment I can derive from WWE these days - Mostly the booking of face characters. Vince's indestructible propensity to book winning streaks for guys like Sheamus and Cena completely baffle me. I tried watching Smackdown this past summer, and it's impossible to be invested in the possibility that Sheamus will tap to Del Rio's armbreaker. Why? Top faces never tap. The only time I can think of Cena tapping was waaaaay back in 2004 before he became the face of the company. When Orton tapped to Del Rio I was astonished. Not because Del Rio was able to snap the mighty Orton but because someone actually tapped out to the submission that has barely had any impact in the company.

Del Rio has been poorly mishandled, especially since Wrestlemania 27. He's a two time WWE champion yet he won the title through shenannigans. Same problem with Miz, same problem with Christian and Ziggler will probably suffer the same fate. Heels need to be booked strongly in order to raise the stakes and sell your matches. There's this schism of disparity in WWE at the moment concerning the strength of the heels and faces. CM Punk is airing his grievances in the fairest manner - He is underappreciated. John Cena's petty squabble with Johnny Ace (yes, FUNKMAN) is pushed above Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk; an extremely unique match in which two former indie gods who reject the rock star persona akin to the nWo or DX are battling it out for the most coveted prize in the industry with concentrated psychology, dextrous storytelling and stiff, unholy shots to the body.

No, you're just going to have John Cena, a former bodybuilder assault a man 20 years his senior for the main event. Good God, this is atrocious booking. The faces get to beat up people for giggles while the heels are people with legit beef. Sheamus has the potential to be entertaining but when WWE have him squash Daniel Bryan, kick referees for doing their job and beat the holy hell out of his opponents ring announcer, it's hard to see him as an amiable character. How can I buy Ziggler choking Sheamus out cold when the big white galloot kicked him in the head four times for the lolz? WWE will not bother on credibly and consistently pushing Ziggler towards the top. They will just have him do a run in on a downed Sheamus because WWE can't have their next Cena looked on in a negative light for some mind boggling reason. The heel Money in the Bank cash ins have barely worked at all after Edge did it the first time except for Daniel Bryan and maybe Punk.

There's a reason why Mark Henry's World title reign was so damn good, he was a monster. Even Sheamus was able to bounce off this persona with a damn good heel turn. In Chris Jericho's philosophy, both men need to look good in the end. Fairly won, evenly matched battles make the victory all the sweeter in the end. This is why Jericho tapped out to Punk at Wrestlemania. This is why Triple H, Undertaker, Cena and Orton need to lay down for the younger generation to provide a credible, reputable line of wrestlers who will sell the product once the veterans have passed the torch.






X_X

tl;dr WWE needs to rethink their booking priorities.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to watch wrestling when I was younger.

I liked the WWE when it was the WWF.






Old school ECW was pretty awesome too.






The spanish channel would show Lucha Libre so I watched that when there was nothing else on. One thing I learned watching it NEVER try to pull their mask off.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

So glad they didn't give the title to that big oaf yet, it's inevitable Ryberg will become a world champion because Vince loves him but at least they can accept he's too damn green to carry their flagship show.

Punk needs to reign going into the match with The Rock come the Royal Rumble it adds intrigue like can Rock finally be the one to take the title from Punk after all this time? Rather than Punk drops it only to win it back making the title match at the Rumble less marquee. Hopefully he's on a Survivor Series team for the next pay-per-view so he doesn't have to defend the title then a TLC in December just have beat Cena in a TLC match to end the rivalry and he can focus on Dwayne come January.

Anyway CM Punk still the WWE Champion nearly a year in the making is great, he is the best all around performer that company has so keep it on him for **** sake. Damien Sandow needs to break free from Cody Rhodes teaming with him is only going to drag him down the man is too good for the tag division, have him feud with Kofi for IC Title immediately. Poor Wade Barrett, Big Show is taking precedence over him in 2012 uggggh. They just have to keep on burying the best heel they have don't they?

Two question for the next poster what's your Match and Feud of the Year option(s) for this year thus far since we are close to the end of the year as we know it.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

love wrestling, WWE needs to improve their divas section and have them wrestle matches for longer than one minute. The TNA knockouts are the only good part of TNA. I never watch wrestling for the men I just watch for the divas and knockouts cause they look good nd have great storylines.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone else play WWE '13?


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I know it's just dirt sheet news but apparently WWE planned to have Ryback beat Punk at Hell in the Cell until the last minute change. Honestly, knowing WWE I'd believe that :teeth



BabyBlueGamer said:


> love wrestling, WWE needs to improve their divas section and have them wrestle matches for longer than one minute. The TNA knockouts are the only good part of TNA. I never watch wrestling for the men I just watch for the divas and knockouts cause they look good nd have great storylines.


I'd recommend you check out a company like Shimmer or some Joshi pro wrestling. Divas and Knockouts don't do women's wrestling justice. I don't know a whole lot about that kind of stuff though but it's just a recommendation.


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

I watched it all the time when it was called WWF and my faves where The Undertaker, Kane and Goldust.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I watched WWE a lot when I was younger, it was still called WWF back then. I haven't watched it in a long time, though I've thought about it. I've played so many of the games too


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Wrestling now days is pretty terrible with the exception of Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Kane, AJ Lee, and Natalya. I gotta give Cena some respect too, not really a fan of his but he loves the business and works hard so i give props to him.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm probably the biggest wwe fan here lmao. I don't have a wrestler, I just love WWE. I get every single PPV, get the DVD's, I love it. I think it is much better then people give it credit for.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I think wrestling threads should be in the entertainment section. That's not meant to be an insult to pro wrestling. I'm serious. It's an art, not a sport. The wrestlers are definitely tremendous athletes, but what they do is entertainment, not a competitive sport.


----------



## jimkon1479 (Sep 23, 2011)

LowKey said:


> I love pro wrestling. For whatever reason it's very unpopular. I just see it as the ultimate performance art. It's a fun combination of theater and athletics. I watch WWE but I'm partial to the indie stuff.


Whenever I even mention pro wrestling to my friends, they either roll their eyes or just look uninterested. Even some former fans that are jaded by what comes out of TNA/WWE now.


----------



## jimkon1479 (Sep 23, 2011)

I think WWE has several problems: there are no real angles going on, especially with the mid-card. There are no heels beating any faces bloody, no drama, and Cena is not really victimized on a regular basis. In terms of non-wrestling/wrestling segments, there are no moments or surprises that make anybody go "That was funny" or "That was awesome" or "That bad guy is a real psycho" That Attitude era had those kinds of moments in spades, like Austin Stunning McMahon or breaking into Brian Pillman's house. Now, they have lie detector tests and "look what you did on this hidden camera" ZZZZZZZZZZ.

Plus, if you have HHH winning the WWE title for the millionth time or Chris Jericho winning the Intercontinental title for the millionth time, viewers are gonna tune out, no matter who they are putting over.

And the company seems oblivious or apathetic to what's going on. They seem to try to solve the problem with various gimmick matches (Beat the Clock) or have a three hour show, or my personal favorite, they are creating a new phone app, as if they think their product is fine.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

A Friend of mine Kyle from work is a huge WWE fan and he got me back into it after so many years, plus The Rocks Return got me back. Favorite Wrestler of All time The Rock, followed by The Undertaker and Triple H, Use to be a huge huge huge wrestling fan as a kid. 

CM Punk makes me sick, Disrespecting the memory of Paul Bearer RIP Paul Bearer. Mocking him to the UnderTaker, My Favorite Tag team right now is Sheamus and Randy Orton. So as I predicted its going to be a no Holds between Triple H and Brock Lesnar. 

I hope Alberto Del Rio beats Jack Swagger at Wrestlemania, Undertaker and Kane really need to both bury CM Punk, talk about being disrespectful that is going too far. Kane and Daniel make an interesting Tag team. Man FanDumbo is really starting to annoy me, He belongs on an Erotic Novel Cover or selling me theater tickets. 

Wait Wait two tickets to see some movie (I want to take my grandmother) Chris Jericho is thee Greatest Intercontinental Champion EEEVER, Have you heard the song Howeski?


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm a Chris Jericho and CM Punk fan. However saying that, I think CM Punk vs. Undertaker at Mania has been booked like a joke. I would've had Punk pegged as a serious threat to end the streak but since the stuff with Bearer, it just seems too obvious that Taker will kick Punk's *** to get revenge for Paul Bearer.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

wwf and wcw were my days-- i cat bring myself to watch it these days


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Revan said:


> I'm a Chris Jericho and CM Punk fan. However saying that, I think CM Punk vs. Undertaker at Mania has been booked like a joke. *I would've had Punk pegged as a serious threat to end the streak* but since the stuff with Bearer, it just seems too obvious that Taker will kick Punk's *** to get revenge for Paul Bearer.


I dunno if that would be possible, so I understand why they've gone the way they have. Perhaps if they kept the title on Punk and made it title reign vs streak?


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm probably in the minority here when I say that I wish Chris Jericho defeated John Cena in a one on one singles match in the modern era. That might never happen.

I also wish Chris Jericho would win his 10th Intercontinental Championship, but that might also never happen due to his obligations outside of wrestling.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Revan said:


> I'm a Chris Jericho and CM Punk fan. However saying that, I think CM Punk vs. Undertaker at Mania has been booked like a joke. I would've had Punk pegged as a serious threat to end the streak but since the stuff with Bearer, it just seems too obvious that Taker will kick Punk's *** to get revenge for Paul Bearer.


Because beating the crap out of Taker, stealing his symbol and burying him in ashes doesn't paint Punk as a credible threat. As for the outcome, it's obvious that 'Taker is going to win. It's Taker in a Wrestlemania match.

Anywho, Mania predictions?

Rock vs *Cena

*Lesnar vs *Triple H

Taker* vs Punk

Swagger vs* Del Rio* (Dolph cashes in after)

Team All Stars vs *The Shield

Ryback *vs Henry
*
Hell No *vs Big/Zig

Jericho vs *Fandango

Tons of Funk* vs Rhodes Scholars*

Barrett* vs Miz


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

Rixy said:


> Rock vs *Cena
> 
> *Lesnar vs *Triple H
> 
> ...


Agree with all except Rock vs. Cena. What I'm hoping is for Cena to fail again and that to be the thing that pushes him over the edge and turns him heel......meh, probably won't happen but I can dream.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rhodes Scholars? Is Cody Rhodes one of them? I don't think he is smart enough. "Dashing"? maybe....I think he needs that face mask again.

CM Punk is probably the most underrated of the bunch. He takes wrestling more serious than anyone. 

Miz? He was on the Real World and didn't seem to know what to do with his life at the time LOL.


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

So did anyone watch WrestleMania? I thought it was pretty good. Enjoyed CM Punk vs. Undertaker. Nearly had a heart attack when Punk knocked out Taker with the urn. Fandango vs. Jericho was also better than I thought it would be.

Oh, and whenever I see Zeb Colter, I always expect him to do the throwing up scene from Little Britain


----------



## jimkon1479 (Sep 23, 2011)

Rixy said:


> Because beating the crap out of Taker, stealing his symbol and burying him in ashes doesn't paint Punk as a credible threat. As for the outcome, it's obvious that 'Taker is going to win. It's Taker in a Wrestlemania match.
> 
> True, but it does make for shocking TV, which was par the course for the Attitude Era, whether you had DX making dick jokes, a ******* cursing and flipping the bird holding the top title, or an undead zombie chaining people to his symbol while performing quasi-Satanic rituals.


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

Now THIS is why I ****ing love pro wrestling:


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

That was the most hilarious RAW ever. Randy Orton vs Sheamus is now one of my favourite matches ever and the reason for that is entirely disconnected from the in ring performance.


----------



## lharr88 (Jan 25, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Rhodes Scholars? Is Cody Rhodes one of them? I don't think he is smart enough. "Dashing"? maybe....I think he needs that face mask again.
> 
> CM Punk is probably the most underrated of the bunch. He takes wrestling more serious than anyone.
> 
> Miz? He was on the Real World and didn't seem to know what to do with his life at the time LOL.


Haha, but if you remember in the Miz season, he was addicted to pro wrestling. Its nice to see his dream come true tho.

But, I can't wait to see whether or not Fandango improve in the ring tho.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope taker and Kane stick around for one more fued.
Kane looks almost as buff as he was back in the day.


----------



## lharr88 (Jan 25, 2013)

You know Undertaker have already mentioned that he wants Kane to end the streak. I only see two people ending the Streak and that John Cena and Kane.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Revan said:


> Now THIS is why I ****ing love pro wrestling:


lol that would drive me nuts if I was walking through the garage and that happened


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

lharr88 said:


> You know Undertaker have already mentioned that he wants Kane to end the streak. I only see two people ending the Streak and that John Cena and Kane.


It better be Kane, it better be! I would turn into a kid again if this happened!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think I could stomach another Kane/Undertaker feud. They've had about 3 already and their last one was wannabe Russo level. As for the streak, WWE aren't consistent enough in their booking to make me want to see it broken.


----------



## jimkon1479 (Sep 23, 2011)

Lil Sebastian said:


> I used to watch it quite a bit, but these days I just can't be bothered. I still keep an eye on what's going on and hit up youtube if I see anything interesting happening but that's getting more and more rare each week.
> 
> The annoying thing is the roster they have now would be pretty exceptional if half the guys were given the time and opportunity to actually wrestle. From Bryan, Ziggler, Cesaro, Swagger to never used guys like Kidd, Yoshi, Barreta.. I could list more and more, there's so much talent there. Even if they were given time to wrestle it'd still be pretty uninteresting without giving them time to actually develop personalities (Ok, Bryan is getting that so kudos there) with no reason to care about these guys. It's what puts me off a lot of the indy guys. They're fun to watch but there's little reason for me to care, outside of a few exceptions.
> Plus why support them? With WWE's goldfish booking if you become a fan of a guy he might get pushed for two weeks then buried and fired. They sure like going out of their way to kill any interest in interesting guys. I do enjoy seeing Damien Sandow and Ryback (shhh! he's a fun destroyer!) right now but how long until they get forgotten about and ruined too?


Yeah, they don't build their talent up like they used to. I had a lot of hope when they pushed D. Bry, but they f***ed that up royally. I even tuned in for full episodes for the first time in years. You just can't build a guy using 2 Dusty Finishes and 2 screwjobs in a row when the guy's going for the title. As for the rest of the card, they're putting titles on the right guys, but not working any strong programs with them, and there's no tag team rivalries going on (except for Cody/Goldust vs. the Shield). I guess it's back to watching NOAH, New Japan, ROH and Classic WWF.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

jimkon1479 said:


> and there's no tag team rivalries going on (except for Cody/Goldust vs. the Shield). I guess it's back to watching NOAH, New Japan, ROH and Classic WWF.


Wyatts/Punk and Bryan? Matadores and The Real Americans? The one you just mentioned is for the titles and the other teams get enough ring time to show that the tag division is the best in about 13 years so I can't see the problem.


----------



## jimkon1479 (Sep 23, 2011)

Rixy said:


> Wyatts/Punk and Bryan? Matadores and The Real Americans? The one you just mentioned is for the titles and the other teams get enough ring time to show that the tag division is the best in about 13 years so I can't see the problem.


These tag teams are given plenty of screen time, but do they have feuds on the level of Edge and Christian/Dudleys/Hardys? Even if they have little tidbits to keep you entertained, it would be fine. Even Edge and Christian had their 5 second pose. I suppose the little bull the Matodores have would qualify, but for a grade school audience. I suppose they are at the beginning of highlighting their tag division, but if it happens it happens.

I wouldn't mind seeing a feud with Prime Time Players vs. the Wyatts. Bray could use some hoodoo spell to make Titus his undead zombie bodyguard, until he snaps out of it and we kick off the feud. And then we could have the Wyatts vs. the Shield leading into WrestleMania.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

jimkon1479 said:


> These tag teams are given plenty of screen time, but do they have feuds on the level of Edge and Christian/Dudleys/Hardys? Even if they have little tidbits to keep you entertained, it would be fine. Even Edge and Christian had their 5 second pose. I suppose the little bull the Matodores have would qualify, but for a grade school audience. I suppose they are at the beginning of highlighting their tag division, but if it happens it happens.


You're complaining that tag teams don't have feuds that are as good as Hardys/Dudleys/E&C? That's like complaining that every show isn't Breaking Bad. Just enjoy the good wrestling and the fact that WWE actually give a damn. Little tidbits? Los Matadores' mascot? Real Americans' racist promos from Dutch Mantel? Prime Time Players' hilarious banter? Tons of Funk's kind of tired but still valid disco shtick? The Shield as hired milita? The Wyatts' entire gimmick? I'm not sure what you're getting at.

But if we're on the topic of bashing WWE, I seriously hope the rumours aren't true about Daniel Bryan being considered a failure because their last three pay per views have sucked. Hey, WWE how about actually BOOKING A PPV PROPERLY INSTEAD OF GIVING THE MATCHES AWAY ON FREE TV THE NEXT NIGHT. I really wish we could go back to the 4 PPVs a year schedule. As much as I dislike TNA, that was a really good idea.


----------



## Ammmy (Oct 16, 2013)

#WheresChristian


----------

